

Putting Press Releases Online? Patented Lots Of Small Companies Sued - yanw
http://techdirt.com/articles/20100720/00442110286.shtml

======
ufomuffin
Agh, the patent system should have rules that state that if you're not active
you can't sue, or something similar. This is really BS

~~~
hga
But how about the archetypal inventor of a gadget suitable only for licensing,
e.g. the intermittent windshield wiper guy
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Kearns>)?

